# Visa rules and now shortened stay in France - penalty for overstay?



## mikethebike147

Hi
I'm not strictly an 'ex-pat' but this seemed the best forum to get some answers that I've used a few times before. Being retired and having a small place in the Limousin for the last 10 years or so I was somewhat upset to see that Brexit was going to change my world somewhat. In the past I have split my time, spending Apr-Sep at my idyllic French hideaway. But now it seems that this is not possible without applying for (and paying for) a Visa every year. 
Knowing the French penchant for making nonsense rules and then completely ignoring them, when I first heard of all this I thought it would come to nought. It seemed ludicrous that the French would impose restrictions on how long Brits could stay in their country. Why? Do they not see that there is a vast army of retirees who would prefer to spend their pensions in the French economy rather than back home? Is this just a case of the French cutting off their noses to spite their faces? It does not make any sense to me, and I suspect the French people generally feel the same. Many of their businesses rely on the tourism industry which this ruling is bound to hit.
Last year it was not an issue as the remnants of the Covid restrictions meant a late departure at the end of the May so 90 days stay was just about right. Again this year I've been slightly delayed due to an accident, but am hoping to be heading over there in the next few weeks.
My question, that I'm hoping that someone may know the answer to, is this. What is the situation if someone should, accidentally or otherwise, stay too long? As I get more old and bewildered it's quite feasible that I may miscalculate and head back to the port in September having stayed more than the allowed 90 days.
I assume that with the electronic passport checking that now takes place they can see instantly how many days you have been in France? If it was still an old fashioned glance at the passport at the airport or ferry terminal then I've no doubt you would have a very good chance of getting away with it. But now we are in the times of Big Brother watching you it seems certain that they will identify an 'overstay' straight away. But what will they do? Fine you? Send you to the Bastille and throw away the key?
If anyone has any ideas on this I would be very grateful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## EuroTrash

Don't do it, it would be silly.
Apart from the possibility of fine and hassle you may find yourself refused entry when you try to come back after having overstayed on your previous visit, and it may be a black mark against you if you do apply for a visa or to register on the new ETIAS system.
I think you need to take a step back and look at the situation objectively. Firstly,I think you should start off by understanding the rule you are objecting to - it's not a French "nonsense rule", France didn't make it. It's an EU Schengen rule. Then, please explain why is it ludicrous for the EU to control its borders? Thirdly ask yourself, why should Brits get preferential treatment over Americans and citizens of the many other non EU countries? 
Those are my ideas on it. You won't like them. However the intention was not to offend you, but hopefully to encourage you to face reality.


----------



## Crabtree

You either apply for a short stay visa to allow you to stay 6 months or you overstay and pay a fine and then probably be refused entry to the WHOLE Schengen Area and face a load of hassle and inconvenience 
Or of course as you are retired you could consider moving over permanently and enjoy a better lifestyle than in the UK


----------



## Befuddled

And possibly join and ask on other expat forums. Someone who has recently overstayed their visit would be best placed to answer the core of your question.


----------



## ToulouseRob

The 90 day visa-free rule is pretty standard around the world. As far as France is concerned there are two kinds of foreign visitors - those who come from the EU and the rest. Brexit has put Britons in with "the rest". 

You asked:


> "It seemed ludicrous that the French would impose restrictions on how long Brits could stay in their country. Why? "


Just pose the question differently and subsitute any other nationals instead of "Brits". Pick a random country from Africa, Asia or the Middle East and ask why France would be concerned about over-staying (I won't be more specific because I don't want to appear " XXXXX-ist").

To add to the comments above, don't forget that the GHIC that gives you access to free healthcare abroad, is only valid for trips up to 90 days. Fall over a paving stone and break a finger on day 91 and you could find yourself in a world of pain, not all of which is to do with your broken finger.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Another way to look at these "ridiculous rules" is to consider the UK's comparable rules. Why shouldn't they "just allow" folks from France, or the US, or even Syria or Nigeria to overstay their allotted time as "tourists"? After all, they'll all be contributing to the UK economy while they are staying there, if only by VAT payments on "necessities" they buy. 

But as others have noted, the biggest "risk" you take is that you'll be banned from re-entering the Schengen zone - for a period of 10 years. They may not catch you the first time you try it, but if they see that you're doing the same thing repeatedly, they may decide to crack down.


----------



## ARPC

Don’t mess with Schengen overstays and a British passport right now. Because it’s a new status, I’ve seen the Schengen border checkpoints being much more careful than in the past 20 years. I used to overstay my Schengen by a week or two all the time with my American passport, and it was always fine, I would pas without notice and half the time no stamps. But the process at the UK/Schengen borders I’ve observed post-covid and post-brexit (hook of holland/Norwich and Eurostar London/paris) is really agressive. lots of questions, consistent stamping.


----------

